# Anon M4 vs Smith IO Mag XL specifics



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

IMHO, I don’t think you can go wrong with either one. I haved used Smith IO goggles for the past 4-5 seasons and they’ve worked well for the cloudy and wet days that we have here in the PNW/Cascades (storm/variable lens). 

I just got the Anon M4 and have yet to ride in them. The MFI was a selling point, especially with the requirement of masks and face coverings at the resort. I wanted to ensure I would be compliant at all times, but most importantly protect others and myself. It was critical for me to have a mask that goes on easily, stays on my face, and covers my mouth & nose. 

It seems to me that some reviews tend to favor Anon for the ease of use for the magnetic lenses. And the optics between the 2 brands are very comparable. There are a few comparison videos out there. 

Once the season starts, I’ll be able to give more feedback.


----------



## spaceknight (Apr 22, 2017)

HighAlpha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hoping to solicit opinions on these two goggles. I like the MFI and the lens change on the Anon but they’re not 100% sellers for me, I’m more concerned about the lens quality.
> 
> ...


 Anon M4 actually has a new lens called Perceive now, which I presume much be an upgrade over Sonar. I have a pair and I haven't ridden them yet, but I'm upgrading them from my Oakley Flight Decks primarily due to the MFI face mask and ease of lens change. Fit and fov were all very comparable. I can't comment on the lens quality because I haven't riddne them yet, but I imagine it will be top tier as well.


----------



## esnichols (Aug 22, 2020)

I just got my Anon M4s – haven't used them but was very impressed. Lenses seem higher quality than the previous Zeiss model but that could just be the newness of them. The face mask integration also was a selling point.


----------

